
Some Practical Thoughts on Suicide - jason_tko
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/05/06/how-to-commit-suicide/
======
rajitdasgupta
I think the point about analyzing the impact of your death on other people is
extremely crucial.

Finding an external motivating force is essential to making it out of a
depression situation. You need to draw your mind's attention away from
yourself and your problems.

Social service is also something that works well - not only does it keep you
busy, you often come into contact with people who have far more severe
challenges in life than you. That's some valuable perspective when you're
contemplating suicide.

